# Need some advice on Aldila shafts



## horizons (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey, I'm pretty new to to the forums so bear with me as I learn how this works.
I own a sporting goods shop and I was wondering what your preferred clubs are and what you think the most popular brands and customization combinations are.
I play golf myself but I'm just a beginner so I use Command Hybrid Irons.
I want to know what types of clubs work best for you so I can stock accordingly.
More specifically, how do you feel about the new shaft Aldila came out with?
How do Aldila shafts stack up to other brands in general?


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

Don't know how to answer the "what are the best brands of clubs". I believe that is a question better posed to your costumer base. The skill level of the golfer and his price range play here.

Aldila makes very good shafts but again for who? Generally speaking they are toward the top end golfer.


----------

